# Raised Panel Bit Multiple Cuts - Fence Out or Bit Up?



## Rufnek100 (Dec 5, 2013)

In making multiple passes with raised panel bits (using a table) so as not to take too much material at once, I'm curious what most folks do:

- Start with final fence adjustment; bit lowered and raise bit on subsequent cuts

or

- Start with final bit height adjustment; fence "in" and adjust fence "out" on subsequent cuts

I'm running an Incra LS positioner with a Master Lift II, so either method is pretty manageable / repeatable.

Thanks!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Rufnek100 said:


> In making multiple passes with raised panel bits (using a table) so as not to take too much material at once, I'm curious what most folks do:
> 
> - Start with final fence adjustment; bit lowered and raise bit on subsequent cuts
> 
> ...


either or...
depends on the profile...
bit raised and move the fence is preferred relying on the bearing(s) to control final cut...


----------



## Rufnek100 (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks - that's what I did last time (being a hobbyist I don't make a plethora of cabinet doors), but got to thinking about the other method and wondered if there was a "proper" universally accepted way of doing it. I couldn't really come up with a strong reason in my mind why one method would be superior to the other.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Jt I usually set the depth and move the fence


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

The panel bit that I use doesn't have a bearing, I set the fence and raise the bit until I get to the desired height. I just find it quicker this way.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

For some who have adjustable fences on their tables they set everything for the final pass and then put a set of shims behind the fence faces, pulling out a shim per pass.


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

I move the fence and use a vertical raising bit.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I do it both ways, depending on the profile I am cutting

Herb


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm with Herb. If you are using a bit with an undercutter, you haven't much choice.


----------

